# sauger streams



## bananaboat (Jun 6, 2006)

Anyone know of good sauger streams in north central Ohio?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Saugeye below Charles Mill and Pleasant Hill.


----------



## bananaboat (Jun 6, 2006)

any good Jan, Feb,March? Any good winter fishing advice?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I've caught them below Pleasant Hill during these months.


----------

